# Windex outdoor



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I made pads for the long handled window thing made by Windex.The cloths they sell are expensive.Just take some old towels &cut to fit sew into pads I put velcro strips on one side to attach, works great.Make several at one time,just throw them in the washer.air dry


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Great idea!!


----------

